# Bought Secondhand Car - How to tax



## Afterflood (10 Jan 2010)

Hello all,

I bought a second hand car.

Have just recieved my registration certificate.

How do I tax this car? I looked at www.motortax.ie at I cant see any reference to taxing a secondhand car for the first time.

Do I need to wait for some other document from motor tax people?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 Jan 2010)

See www.motortax.ie for the FAQ section which contains the following:

7Q. *Can I change ownership of my vehicle on this  site?* 

7A. Not at present.  When the ownership of a vehicle  changes, both the seller and buyer must complete the appropriate details on the  Vehicle Licensing Certificate (VLC), Vehicle Registration Certificate (VRC) or  form RF105 (if the new owner is a motor dealer).  The completed form should then  be sent to the Vehicle Registration Unit, Dept of the Environment, Heritage and  Local Government, Shannon, Co.Clare, who will update the computer records and  issue a new VRC.  In the case of vehicles registered prior to 1st January 1993,  notification of transfer of *Vehicle Ownership Form *  must be completed and must be sent to the seller's local motor tax office.


----------



## Afterflood (10 Jan 2010)

Thank Suellen,

I have the car registered though and I have a registration certificate with my name on it etc. 

I still cannot figure out how to tax it though.

Advice welcome.


----------



## jhegarty (10 Jan 2010)

You need to go to the local motor tax office.


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 Jan 2010)

Sorry I didn't read the post properly.

A friend told me some time ago that they sent an e-mail to the Motor Tax office and received a PIN number which enabled them to tax the car on-line.  Not sure if they will still do this but you could try contacting either of these Online Motor Tax helpline at 1890 411 412, or email motortax@transport.ie

You will need:

. *What is involved in a motor tax online  transaction?*

6A. You will be asked to:  

Confirm details of your vehicle (including selection of a tax class for a  new or imported vehicle).  
Confirm your name and address (you may notify us of a change of address  providing you complete the transaction).  
Enter your vehicle insurance details.  
Select the period of taxation.  
Enter your card details for payment.


----------



## mathepac (10 Jan 2010)

Alternatively, take


the registration certificate with your details
Your insurance certificate
Some method of payment (cash/cheque/Laser/Credit Card)
to the motor taxation department at your local authority offices.

When you get here, fill out a motor vehicle taxation renewal form, sign it, date it and hand it in at the counter with all the above items 1 to 3. You will get a tax disc if all is in order.

In future you can use the online facility as reminders and renewal forms will arrive with a unique PIN for your car.

HTH


----------



## Afterflood (10 Jan 2010)

Hello all,

Thank you for great advice.

Take Care.


----------

